# How to file beaks??



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 11, 2010)

Can someone explain how to file their beaks down? I know we can help them file it down 'naturally' by feeding them on slate and adding cuttle bones for them to chew on, but how would you file a young torts beak or an older one? Who knows, maybe someday I'll have to do this and would like to know 'how'. What tools would you use and, how much would you file at a time say if it was REALLY badly over grown?? I'm really curious about this..


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

I use either a Dremel or a pair of very sharp nail clippers. I take a little bit at a time until it looks right. You don't want to try to cut too much at once because it can split up into parts that will bleed.

If I clip and then there are sharp edges, I use a regular nail file to smooth it out a little.


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 11, 2010)

good question i was thinking that my rescued male malayan box has or is getting an overbite i use stone slab for feeding but no cuddle bone, and i remember a friend many years ago took a file to his turtles beak and claws but it just seemed kinda cruel he used a pencil to hold the turtles mouth open so he could work the beak. im not doin that. so i would like to add to the question how do you get the mouth to stay opened to file and wouldnt the sound of the dremel scare em


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

You don't open the mouth. You grip them gently but firmly behind the head to keep them from retracting into their shell, and then just work on the upper beak. The Dremel is a lot faster than any other method, and anything you do isn't going to be 100% comfortable for them. But it is better than starving to death or not being able to walk right, in the case of the nails. 

I guess you have to to decide what is crueler - 5 minutes of working on the beak and nails, or a lifetime of jaw and leg pain?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 11, 2010)

I have never had to do this yet. Good thread.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

I had to trim my Gopher's beak once many many years ago, but mostly it has been box turtles that I have taken in. They are little buggers to have to trim - if they get their heads in before you get a good grip, you might as well hang it up, lol.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. So does the beak not have feelings in it, kinda like horse hooves? And how often and why do you trim the claws? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

Part of the beak - yes. There is a point that there is feeling where it can be tender, just like horse hooves  You can see the difference - the part that has no feeling is somewhat transparent, while the part that has feeling and can bleed is completely opaque.

The nails only need to be trimmed if they are overgrown. I have only witnessed this in turtles and tortoises that are kept strictly indoors on a substrate that does not allow for digging or wear them down in any way. If you have ever cut dog/cat/rabbit nails, then you know there is a "quick" that should be avoided. This is the darker "cone" that extends down, usually into a point, inside the nail. If you cut it, it will bleed and be painful. I recommend having some styptic powder on hand before trimming either the beak or nails in case of an accident. A nail cut too far especially can bleed a LOT and can actually cause an animal to bleed out if it cannot be staunched. Styptic clots the blood and prevents this. You can get styptic powder or pencils at animal supply stores or in a pharmacy.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sounds like a '2 person' job for sure! Thanks for the info Kristina!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2010)

some people use nail clippers, but I love the good old dremel and it is def. easier with 2 people but can be done by one person.


----------

